# IS there any ASUS motherboard that supports both DDR2 & DDR3 ?



## jkultimate (Feb 9, 2011)

My friend told me that there is a new Motherboard from Asus, which supports both DDR2 and DDR3 memories. If there is one from Asus, please tell its name. I want to know that motherboard support AMD sockets like AM3,AM2. 
Please tell its approx price.



______________________
AMD athlon 64 x dual core @ 2.1 Ghz
2 GB ram
Msi k9-mmv
Intex 15"
On-board graphics


----------



## n.tech7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup even I'm using Asus mobo. But it runs on DDR2. Asus service support is good.


----------

